# Über ISDN auf anderen PC zugreifen



## plc_tippser (25 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich über eine ISDN Verbindung auf einen anderen PC zugreifen, quasi ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden?

Ich habe die Friztsoftware installiert. Die Zugriffsnummer des entfernten PC´s habe ich, die Zugangsdaten auch.


pt


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich über eine ISDN Verbindung auf einen anderen PC zugreifen, quasi ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden?
> 
> ...


Lasse auf dem Host eingehende Verbindungen zu und wähl dich dann über eine DFÜ Verbindung ein. Sollte dann möglich sein Netzwerklaufwerke zu verbinden, auch wenn es nicht dermaßen schnell sein wird.


----------



## BadTaste (26 Juli 2006)

Oder benutze ftp... 
Es gibt dafür nette kleine ftp Server als Freeware.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Lasse auf dem Host eingehende Verbindungen zu und wähl dich dann über eine DFÜ Verbindung ein. Sollte dann möglich sein Netzwerklaufwerke zu verbinden, auch wenn es nicht dermaßen schnell sein wird.


 
Das habe ich gemacht, komme aber noch nicht drauf, also die Anmeldung wird abgelehnt. Ich poste mal die Meldung, wenn ich es noch einmal probiere.

pt


----------



## seeba (26 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich gemacht, komme aber noch nicht drauf, also die Anmeldung wird abgelehnt. Ich poste mal die Meldung, wenn ich es noch einmal probiere.
> 
> pt


Ist der Rechner vllt. ein DC? Dann muss da die Domänenkennung vor den Namen.


----------



## AndyPed (27 Juli 2006)

@ plc_tippser: gib mal ein parr Infos über den Pc auf den du zugreifen willst.
OS /Domäne und so weiter.


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

Du hast deinem Windows-Benutzer wahrschenlich keine Einwahlberechtigung gegeben. (Siehe Bild)


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2006)

Also, OS ist Win2000 SP4 bei beiden PC´s.

Domäne? 


Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme, lautet:



> ISDN-Fehler [#34D8] aufgetreten
> "Gegenstelle nicht kompatibel"


 
Wenn ich auf den Info-Button klicke, kommt folgende Meldung:


> *Gegenstelle nicht kompatibel [#34D8]*
> 
> Das Gerät, das diese Meldung ausgibt, hat eine Anforderung zum Verbindungsaufbau erhalten. Der Ruf hat jedoch Low-Layer-Kompatibilität, High-Layer-Kompatibilität oder andere Attribute, die nicht aufgenommen werden können.


 

pt


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Also, OS ist Win2000 SP4 bei beiden PC´s.
> 
> Domäne?
> 
> ...


 Jetzt geh bitte über die DFÜ-Unterstützung von Windows und nicht über den AVM FritzWeb oder wie des heißt.


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geh bitte über die DFÜ-Unterstützung von Windows und nicht über den AVM FritzWeb oder wie des heißt.


 
Das habe ich auch schon x-mal gemacht. Folge: Fehler 678 keine Antwort.


Bin da echt ratlos, das müsste eigentlich so einfach sein.


pt


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich auch schon x-mal gemacht. Folge: Fehler 678 keine Antwort.
> 
> 
> Bin da echt ratlos, das müsste eigentlich so einfach sein.
> ...


Erzähl mal was über die Hardware? (ISDN-karte? Telefonanlage?)


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2006)

Auf der anzurufenden Seite ist ein W2K Rechner mit einer Fritzkarte, genaues weiß ich nicht, auf meiner Seite ist ein USB-Fritz-ISDN_Karte, hatte auch schon eine PCMCIA Karte, der Erfolg blieb gleich. Die Fritzkarte habe ich direkt an der Telekom Anschlussbox angeschlossen, Internet geht ja.

pt


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anzurufenden Seite ist ein W2K Rechner mit einer Fritzkarte, genaues weiß ich nicht, auf meiner Seite ist ein USB-Fritz-ISDN_Karte, hatte auch schon eine PCMCIA Karte, der Erfolg blieb gleich. Die Fritzkarte habe ich direkt an der Telekom Anschlussbox angeschlossen, Internet geht ja.
> 
> pt


 Ja frag doch mal den gegenüber was du für'n Programm benutzen sollst? Vielleicht ja auch einfach nur pcAnywhere?


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja frag doch mal den gegenüber was du für'n Programm benutzen sollst? Vielleicht ja auch einfach nur pcAnywhere?


 
Neh, über die DFÜ-Verbindung kann ich auch meine Visu im Büro starten, diese läuft bei mir Lokal auf dem Rechner, die DB auf dem Zielrechner.

pt


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Neh, über die DFÜ-Verbindung kann ich auch meine Visu im Büro starten, diese läuft bei mir Lokal auf dem Rechner, die DB auf dem Zielrechner.
> 
> pt


Ja also geht's doch? Du verwirrst mich ungemein.


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also geht's doch? Du verwirrst mich ungemein.


 
Sorry, mein Fehler.

Also, es *sollte* so sein, die Philosophie geht also auf die DFÜ-Verbindung, keine andere SW.

pt


----------



## seeba (27 Juli 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, mein Fehler.
> 
> Also, es *sollte* so sein, die Philosophie geht also auf die DFÜ-Verbindung, keine andere SW.
> 
> pt


Ja und den Datenbankserver erreichst du schon, oder wie?


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und den Datenbankserver erreichst du schon, oder wie?


 
Ich erreiche nichts, es kommt immer die eingangs erwähnten Meldungen, sobald ich die Verbindung aufbauen möchte.

pt


----------



## BadTaste (30 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde an deiner Stelle mal versuchen die Kanalbündelung auf einen Kanal zu beschränken. Diese blöden Karten versuchen sonst immer Kanalbündelung zu aktivieren, und mache Telefonanlagen lassen das nicht zu.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## plc_tippser (23 September 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Du hast deinem Windows-Benutzer wahrschenlich keine Einwahlberechtigung gegeben. (Siehe Bild)


 

Also, diese Einstellungen kann ich nicht finden, ist ein W2K OS.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (23 September 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Jetzt geh bitte über die DFÜ-Unterstützung von Windows und nicht über den AVM FritzWeb oder wie des heißt.


 

Wenn ich es darüber mache, geht an der USB ISDN Card kein Kanal an, weder B1 noch B2.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (23 September 2006)

BadTaste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde an deiner Stelle mal versuchen die Kanalbündelung auf einen Kanal zu beschränken. Diese blöden Karten versuchen sonst immer Kanalbündelung zu aktivieren, und mache Telefonanlagen lassen das nicht zu.
> 
> schöne Grüße
> Michael


 

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig gemacht habe, aber ich habe in der DFÜ-Verbindung unter Eigenschaften nur noch einen Kanal freigegeben. Jetzt baut der Rechner die Verbindung zur Gegenstelle auf. Es kommt dann aber die Meldung:  





> Für mindestens eins der angeforderten Netzwerkprotokolle konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden.
> 
> TCP/IP CP gemeldeter Fehler 733: Der Computer konnte sich mit dem Remotecomputer nicht über ein PPP-Steuerungsprotokoll einigen. NetBEUI erfolgreich verbunden.


 
Eine Netzlaufwerksverbindung kann ich nicht einrichten.

Gruß, pt


----------



## volker (24 September 2006)

unter den eigenschaften der verbindung solltest du das protokoll abwählen können


----------



## plc_tippser (27 September 2006)

Lag an der IP. Habe ihm jetzt einen Bereich gegeben, nu geht´s.

Danke Euch allen.

pt


----------

